# schedule 80 pvc + fittings in GTA area



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

Anybody knows a good place where I can schedule 80 PVC pipes, fittings and ball valve, gate valve, strainer in the GTA. Like the ones available on BRS.

I do not care that they are sched-80 vs sched-40, I am more interested in them because they are dark-grey color instead of white.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

i get schedule 40 in grey from howell plumbing in georgetown. they do have more locations


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Try (I think) MOPS.ca

Also, most plumbing supply stores (for industry, not so much the HomeDepots and such) will carry sched 40/80 gray PVC parts. I got some of mine from JJ Downs, and some from BRS.


----------

